# hsu subs performance terms



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

can anybody tell me if you compare the hsu vff3 mk2 vs the hsu vtf 15h mk2
is there much difference in performance terms and in bass quality and how deep they can go in bass terms for action movies


----------

